# Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg10)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sick of my questions yet?

So now Dawn has me jumping! :roll: 

She had a lot of white discharge today and when she would lay down clear stuff would drip out of her. Sometimes it would drip when she was standing too. It would kinda trickle out when she would first lay down, then drip. Is this normal? At first I thought a kid might be on her bladder, but it does not look like pee to me and there was more than I think her bladder could hold. I also saw her pee later, a good long pee. So I really don't think this is urine. :shrug: 

She is the one I call the whale and looks bigger than is possible. I have a really hard time finding her ligs but they seem looser to me. Her first due date is the 16th of June. I really worry about her since she aborted trips on me last time.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Well, if she is due the 16 then she is in the safe zone, could it have been her water breaking :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

It didn't seem like it because it wasn't gooey, like the stuff when the bubble breaks. I felt kids kicking pretty hard in her. Her other due date is the 14th of July.  I really don't think she will go that date though because the kids feel like they are kicking stronger than they would if she was due the later date. :shrug:

These does are against me! :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

I'd say she is gearing up to drop those kids!!! That very well could have been urine mixing with a bit of normal "pre birth" mucous and as big as she is the weight of ???quads??? would cause the compression of the bladder.....so I hope she has a healthy delivery and in the next few days too! :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Are there pics of this doe available??


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

They are, in one of Ashley's (many, LOL) baby coming threads :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Ha ha, sorry if I have too many. I guess I get a little excited. 

Here is a picture of her from last week.... i think. No pictures from today. Sorry. I will try to get some later when I go to check on her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Has there been any change in her udder? I know it's just a week old but you know how they can fill up right before your eyes! :slapfloor:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

No, that is not what I meant at all. What I did mean is that you have tons of babies on the way, so you have made threads for the mommas :stars:

And I wish that my does were due!!!

How could I call someone else out on starting too many threads?? When my does are about to kid I have billions of threads going :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

A little bigger, but no big "fill up" yet. I haven't seen any signs of contractions, no talking or pawing. Nothing that makes me think she is going to go tonight. I am only going to check on her once tonight. I really need my :ZZZ: . She is a third of fourth freshener so she knows the drill by now. lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

HOLY SH*)!!! She is gigantic - like bigger then the titanic - well no wonder she is leaking - she has no room for nothing in there.

If you only have quads I will be SHOCKED!!! My girl who had quads was not even that big..... oh she makes me just want to cry for her :tears:

But this is her - ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: get these things out of meeeeeeeee!!! :ROFL: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help:

What has she had previously?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> How could I call someone else out on starting too many threads?? When my does are about to kid I have billions of threads going :ROFL:


Lol ok. I guess we both get excited! :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Oh just wait - I have 7 due. My first is due here in a few weeks -

Chloe - Pygmy - FF
Blanca - Reg Nig. - kidded 1 time (trips)
China - Reg Nig - FF
Boots - Boer X - kidded 1 time (twins)
Lola - Boer X - FF
Daisie - Pygmy - kidded 1 time (single_
Joy - Reg Nig - Kidded 3 times (trips and quads)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Well I think the quads she had last year really stretched her out because she had sticky out sides before I bred her.

I think she had trips before last years quads. She also aborted trip boys. So who knows what she has in there! :shrug:

Wahoo sounds like I will still get my baby pic fix from your does!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

I am hoping - I have lots of people on the reservation list - now if they purchase is another thing of course - but of yah - I have 5 ewes due also that are black belly sheep!!! LOL!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Excited?? Nah :ROFL:

I can't wait to see what she is hiding (although not too well) in there!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Well I just have her and Miracle and then I am done with Kidding for the year! Both a good and bad thing. :slapfloor:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

I am done, unless CowGirl is indeed preggo, then I will have kiddos 8/21 :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Make sure to get some piccies for us when you visit her next :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

How is she doing?? Any new pics to compare to last week??

I have been thinking about her all night.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Sorry, I was at the barn all day sitting around watching her and the kids. Boy is it hot out! 99F! Poor girl was so hot I hosed her down a bit. Nothing new with Dawn, she is still holding onto those kids. I got some pictures:

Top View:









"If we jump on her will she pop?"









Udder/wide load shot:









Cha cha: (Looks like the stuff dripping out is pee now? :hair: )


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

oh that POOR girl. I sent the pic to my hubby at work this morning of this little miss a week ago and he was like oh my gosh!!!

Hopefully she will go soon for you!

I guess:

:boy: :boy: 
:girl: 
:baby: :baby:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Oo I don't want five! That is too many for me. Two of her quads had to be bottle fed last time. If she has five I will for sure be bottle feeding some. Good thing I bought a couple more pritchard(SP) teats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

WOW, she is HUGE. :shrug:

Now i was really studying the last picture that you posted. It looks like she has some white membrane like stuff out and stuck to her. If that what i am seeing or am I reading into that? If it is, I would start watching her.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Yeah I think its part of her mucus plug. She just started with that stuff yesterday.

Shouldn't she have more of an udder if she is ready to go? Shouldn't her cha cha look more poofy? :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

2 of my 4 does that kidded in early spring were not "completely" full when they delivered.... it is kind of like humans - LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

sweet pea never got really full and neither did Mia. It may fill up RIGHT before kidding or jsut after


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

She'll make you wait another day or 2 just so you are COMPLETELY bald :hair: I t does look as though she's losing her plug, which means it could be tomorrow or next week.... :tears: we all know how these girls work.... :hair: :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Ok so I believe she will go 8:45 pm June 12th with my original guess of
:boy: :boy: 
:girl: 
:baby: :baby:

hehehehe


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

That would be ok with me, actually that would be the best time for me Kelebek, you just got my order wrong! -> :girl: :girl: :girl: I am already burnt out on Kidding so I am not going to stay up with her tonight! lol I don't know how you people with 10+ does due do it! :coffee2: :ZZZ:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Thats why I like to keep my numbers low....I love my goaties but know when more than 3 due at a time is enough 

She hasn't dropped yet either so I figure she'll be making you wait and I hope you get some sleep...you'll be needing it IF she does give you :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

I pretty much let them do it on their own and hope for the best. Nature has a way of making things work the way that they are supposed to.

We were just talking about this on a horse forum about how some breeds of horses now have so many problems because they are being bred poorly and we keep everything alive. So not like in the wild where it was the best genes and survival of the fittest.

Now dont get me wrong - I do keep a really close eye on my girls - and hubby does to although he will not admit it - but I don't stay up all night either - LOL!

Al


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Poor sweet baby. She's ginormous! :shocked:

Best of luck for a smooth healthy birth ~soon!~

Anna


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

I think the reason the horses, and other animals are having problems is mostly because of all of the chemicals and things that we put into their food (pesticides) and vaccines etc... As well as "keeping the weak ones".

I hope you have a smooth delivery and lots of healthy bouncing babies soon!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

I was exhausted after Sweet Peas kidding and she was only my second.

This coming winter I will only have 4 does instead of 6.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Still nothing, she is happily laying around chewing cud. Her feet are looking worse for wear, I can't blame them. The back feet are curling from all the weight.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

ahhh - she is KILLING me! Come on pretty girl - release these kids!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Anything over night???


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Lol Nothing. Just as fat as ever. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

oh the poor thing!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

It's a race between her and her daughter, not sure who is going to go first. Daughter still has ligs and a full udder. Dawn has very very loose ligs and a small udder. :shrug:

She is still dripping stuff, but I am pretty sure it is pee now. No room for anything!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

I hope she goes soon!! She looks like a beached whale :slapfloor:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Well, I cannot believe this doe hasn't kidded yet! Poor baby!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

To think my ewe lambed out before her also - what the heck girl - let them out! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Still nothing. :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

How are her ligs doing???


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Hard to tell with her. I think they are looser, but I don't know. I could tell on everyone else, she is just weird. :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

She is being a booger - LOL! I am dying over here!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Nothing..... She is very content to hold onto these kids. Her due date is 6/16.... tomorrow. But if you ask me her daughter looks like she could go before her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

My dear goodness....I am so praying that she goes soon!! Really wondering how many she's holding on to!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

I keep checking to see if this doe has kidded yet! I can't believe she's still holding out on us. You must be :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

lmao! I had a dream last night that she had 15 kids! :slapfloor: I thought she wasn't bothering me but I guess my subconscious says otherwise! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

thats hysterical Ashely!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

15 kids, no that is a NIGHTMARE. :slapfloor:

Wow I was gone since Thursday and I thought for sure you would have babies. Well she is just keeping us all guessing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Do you have any new pics of her for us to cry over with her???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*



sweetgoats said:


> 15 kids, no that is a NIGHTMARE. :slapfloor:


Lori you are right hehe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Well, having nightmares of numerous kids is a sure sign that she'll go soon!! I hope she has at least 4 otherwise to have more than that in there they'd be the size of kittens! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

lol. I really think she only has three in there. I got some pics from today and will post once I get a chance to upload them.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

OMG!!! 15! Thats crazy!! LOL! I always start to dream about my does kidding before they go....they r never right though so dont worry!!! LOL!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

So she still has ligs, and no more white discharge for the past couple days. This is day 150 for her.

Pictures are of her and her daughter from last year.



















Back end:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

POOR BABY!!! Whe doesn't look to be so uncomfortable as you would think that she would be! So that is good!

I can't believe her udder isn't filling much more yet - poor thing!

Still say 5 - :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Naw, she is very happy. The weight does get to her and she will sit like a dog to eat hay sometimes. :slapfloor:

Like I said she was already round before she was bred, so I am not that surprised by how big she is. I will see if I can find any pics of her before I bred her.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question*

Here is a picture of her from 2/1. You can she her sides stuck out, but not nearly as much. :slapfloor:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

WOW, she sure is a sweet looking doe. In that before picture she is looking at you like 'A am a beautiful gall aren't I"?

I can not really tell because of the sun but is her tail straight up or does it go to one side? If it is going to one side then it won't be long.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Her tail is to the side in that picture. It's been curved and to the side for two days now! :GAAH: Sometimes it's straight again. I figured it was just her being weird.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

WOW- she is enormous!

Hope she kids soon with lots of :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:

PS- were you at the Bolton show on Sat? I think I saw you? :scratch:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Yes, I showed a bunch of goats for people. I only had one goat at the show, Bambi. He got Junior reserve champion. I'm sure I saw you, I just don't remember. lol I was pretty busy helping my friend Carlene.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

We didnt take any of ours, we actually were picking one up! A little blue eyed polled doeling 

We made a very short appearance, it was hot and the baby was cranky!

We do plan to bring some to the July 12th show though.

Congrats on the junior buck reserve champion! Thats excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Well, with comparison to her daughter....she'll have 4 and her daughter 3.....and her tail being "lazy" and her sitting like a dog...she won't be too long now...I hope! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Cool! May I ask who you got the doeling from?

I will be at the one in July! See you then! I will hopefully be bringing a few more goats. Just need to figure out a way to bring them all. Either a trailer or buy a old cheap van.

And I wont have any preggy goats then! :dance:

Oh I hope so Liz. Then I can stop dreaming about 15 coming out of one doe! :slapfloor:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Sure we got her from Becky Wentworth in CT. (Shes got more on the way if you are interested)

This is the one we got: http://www.proctorhill.com/juniordoes.htm scroll down to Cabin Creek Cecilia

We are in the same boat on transport- I am NOT hooking up the 18 foot stock trailer for a few little goats :ROFL:

We are probably just bringing some youngsters, maybe an adult doe , so we can probably crate them this time.

See you then!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Well i don't have a truck to pull a trailer! I was thinking maybe one of those really small trailers you can pull with your car? Maybe? lol

Well I am heading to the barn now! Pray that her ligs have gone, udder has filled, and I get some :girl: :girl: :girl: soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

More like :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Did anyone notice Runaround is in denial? Everybody keeps predicting 4-5 kids and she keeps coming back to 3? (Well except for the "15 kid" nightmare thing.) :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

She is definately wishing for only 3 huh! LOL!

:girl: 
:boy: :boy: 
:baby: :baby:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Yep, denial...... Three is all I want. :girl: :girl: :girl: I already know I am going to have bottle babies with that many. If she has five then I am going to have at least 3 bottle babies! I don't want that many. lol :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

she sure is in denial.

Now was the picture of her uncliped before pregnancy or only a few months in?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

She was one month in, unclipped in that picture. I really don't mind if she has 5, it would just be easier if she had 3. At least I know she can't have 15! :ROFL:

Oh and nothing new to report from tonight.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Man I hope she doesn't have 3, those would be big kids!!

Poor girl.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

yes, 3 would make them huge - owwwweeeee :worried: :help:

Good luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

She looks like she would be a a wonderful mom, *IF* she only has three I would bet she would be able to take care of three. I had a first time mom deliver twins and she took on another baby and did great.

Good Luck, How is she doing today?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

She is fat as ever today. lol :GAAH: This is day 151 for her! If she took the first time.... I just don't see how she could make it to the other due date. I would have to put her on wheels and wheel her to the food and water. :slapfloor:

The reason I know I am pretty sure I will have bottle babies is she rejected two of her quads last year. She is awesome and lets all the kids jump on her, but they come anywhere near her udder and all bets are off.

I know I will be able to put one on Boots since she will let Anna's kids drink from her if I don't let her see who is drinking. And Boots definitely has enough milk since she gives me three cups a day with her and Anna's kids nursing.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg4)*

Here is a picture from today:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

udder has filled in more. :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

A bit, I also shaved it cause it was really hairy! I was hopeing it would send her into labor but she could have cared less! :hair:

Come on Girl! Give me some kids!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: <- See i put four of them. :slapfloor:

Oh and she is peeing whenever she lays down now! :doh: Really no room in there!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Yeah she has grown 

We had 2 sets of quads this year. Molly's little girl(a Caesar girl of course :GAAH: ) was stillborn and she took the other three fine. Maggie(a boer) took only the two strongest boys then we had to bottle(well pan) feed the littlest boy and the girl. I really don't like quads so I know how you feel.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Her udder has filled in more...what would that second DD be??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

July 14th! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Oh gosh - if she were going to go till the 14th - you definately are going to have lots of babies - LOL!

At least you are coming to grips with possible quads - :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Here is the lazy way to eat hay:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

if I was as fat as her I would be eating hay that way too!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Do you have a WIDE LOAD sign following her around everywhere?

Well she looks wonderful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

There is absolutely no way that poor goat will wait til mid July!!! As big as she is...no wonder she eats ying down...that load would be miserable for the joints! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

No I don't have a wide load sign.... if anyone would like to donate?? :ROFL:

She actually holds the weight really good. She can still run out to me if she see's hay coming. (its a weird run lol)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

I just sent a pic to her old owner and I guess that udder is nothing compared to what she got last year.......


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

aww.. poor girl.. id hate to be her atm. ouch..

*goathappy* have you got any pictures of the boer carrying quads? i havent seen a boer have quads.the most ive seen is triplets.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Actually yes I do, let me search through PB and see if I can find it.......


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Ok, here you go, here is poor Maggie about 2 or 3 days before she kidded, she had 50 lbs of kids in her, that is including afterbirth

















Here is Molly about 3 or 4 months along, Molly had huge kids(no probs kidding) even the little stillborn girl was normal size!!

















And if you want to see some more bellies from this year:
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/ ... s/bellies/


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

shes huge! she had to carry alot of weight around..
thanks 4 the pics.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Oh geeze if yours were only that big........ :help:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

hahaha :ROFL: hahaha :ROFL:

You are having 5 babies - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Well she doesn't look ready, her daughter does though. Ligs were looser and I think she was starting to loose her plug. Midnight visit tonight. :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

well some babies are better then no babies - LOL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Ha ha ha True! She didn't want anyone(human) near her tonight. Thats not like her. She was a bottle baby so she loves people. I had two people come to see Anna's kids and they tried to pet her and she ran away. She is usually busy greeting and eating people clothes.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

WOW! she is huge, looks like she swallowed a watermelon, lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

good prelabor signs


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*



StaceyRoop said:


> good prelabor signs


 Unlike Dawn! She should be following her daughter's example! :hair: :slapfloor: More dreams about 15+ kids are coming tonight.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Oh don't you just love those dreams? :ROFL:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

looks like shes swallowed 3 water melons. 
:girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: got to have atleast 4-5 in her. if she as any less.. their huge kids. if i was you i'd have no hair left.you must be over waiting for these kids.. imagine how big she will be if she waits to july. ouch. that goat gives a new meaning to blimp.

for those who have been pregnant before.. you must know how that goat feels like.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

HAHAHA :ROFL: HAHAHAHAHA :ROFL:

I am not the only one that says :boy: :boy: :girl: :baby: :baby:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Still nothing... :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

OH My GOODNESS. I think she get the award for driving us all totally crazy. :coffee2: :coffee2:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

No kidding! ha ha literally!

I thought I saw her tail curl maybe, but I could just be loosing it! Watch her wait till that second due date! Arg! :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Nothing!!! :hair: :help:

The two of them are happy as can be munching on hay! Another Late night visit tonight.... :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

It's odd that she's holding on to that many this late in her pregnancy....my goodness maybe she's not preggy???? Yeah right! :ROFL: Had to yank your chain....she is being stubborn!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

:hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:

:girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

any more pic of her? how is she doing?
i cant wait to see how may she has. was she a good mother in her last kiddings??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Her last kidding she rejected two of quads.. so we will see how she is this time.

No pics, but I am heading over now and will get new ones. Thats if I remember. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

FULL MOON TONIGHT!!! Do you think she know's this?? :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Nope, they don't seem to! I was really hopeing. I got some pics but I will post them in the morning. I am heading to bed now. Miracle had ligs still and Dawn's were loose as usual. :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Still nothing! :scratch: Uploading pics now.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

Last night: not the best pic









This afternoon: This is day 154(think she will go july 14th?)









Miracle last night:









This afternoon:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

WOW - I am so sorry for you and her - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

My goodness, I am beginning to think that she will hold out on you til mid July!! Of course though when you are resigned to expect her to go on the next date she will deliver before it!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg6)*

:hair: Well I know Miracle can't hold out much longer. Her ligs might be there but she is really really sunken!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

I do believe she will have a litter of kids. :wahoo:

They really look good. I do agree, Miracle looks like her ligs are really sunk in and I would say with in two day, but I believe you have a bit on the other.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

Lmao! I better get out a skateboard to strap Dawn to so I can wheel her to the hay and water!

I feel bad for her because she has pee dripping out constantly! Her tail is always wet. I washed her back end off today because I am sure it doesn't feel great to have pee dried all over your back end.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

Mircle has such a cute udder with the two tone medial line! She looks like she will go before Dawn! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

Yeah, thats from a moonspot. My mother and I keep joking and saying that its the chocolate milk side. :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

Well nothing new on Dawn. Miracles Ligs are looser!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

I think Miracle will be going soon...hope those ligs stay "lost"!! I like her two tone udder...it's very unique!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

lets go Miracle!! :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

anything??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

How old is Dawn? She could be stretched out a lot if she's older and has had large litters a lot. That being said I do believe you've got an easy quad litter in there.  Miracle does look very close to kidding. I agree by the udder that Dawn still has a little while. Not long though!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

Nothing.... I am getting tired of saying that. Miracle is uncomfortable today, I can tell that. Still eating good and ligs are still there, but loose like last night. Pictures coming soon.

Yeah, Dawn is stretched out from having large litters. She will never get her figure back, sorry to say. lol Thats why she isn't that uncomfortable. Those kids have more room than they know what to do with, but if she holds out till July 14th I don't think the accommodation's will be as roomy. :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Another preggy doe question(updated pics pg9)*

Miracle today:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her tail does look to be relaxed...though she isn't uddered up yet.

Dawn having "litters" before will make her more "roomy" and a bit stretched out...Bootsie looks preggy even when she isn't and the most she's ever had was trips....last April she had a single small buckling and I thot for sure there was another one because she was so big...this past Feb she had trips and was no bigger than when she had the single. Bootsie is done...I feel at 8years old...she's too well loved to risk another birth.

Miracle will be going before Dawn for sure...though if Dawn waits til mid July I do think she will explode :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh I should put that Miracle is a FF and I don't have a due date on her. I can't wait to see what she is hiding in there. I didn't take any pics of Dawn. I told her I don't care anymore(not true) and she can have them whenever she wants! She didn't seem phased by it and went back to eating. :GAAH: I guess nothing is going to get her to spit those kids out.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

This is like watching a "soap opera", "Stay tuned, will Dawn freshen first? Or will Miracle beat her to it?" :ROFL: Still hoping for an easy delivery, and :girl: :girl: etc., etc., etc.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, but I am getting tired of it. It's a snail race for sure!

A lot of tail swishing tonight, Miracle still has ligs so I am not going to check on them tonight... watch this be the night they go. lol I am tired of them playing with me. Miracle was laid out flat this morning in the stall, but nothing! She just wanted to get me excited! :scratch: :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes that sounds about right. I think they sit there and think, "how could I make them stress out even more." Haha
:ROFL: 

Hope you get some babies soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:sigh: Still nothing! :GAAH: Ok, I pulled my last hair, they can have them now. 

Since Dawn would be on day 155 today I figure she is going to hold out till the other due date. Miracle still has ligs, they are loose, but there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You poor girl!! Well, I will look for Dawn to wit til July then and well, Miracle could too. :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: and healthy ones too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well come on girls! Have those babies!!! Dawn looked like she would wait but Miracle will have babies first!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

As soon as you resign yourself to the next due date...she'll probably drop those kids. Can you take her for a ride on a bumpy road? LOL


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh that poor doe..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are they doing today??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Same, driving me crazy! :ROFL: I will try to get new pictures of them later.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've decided they aren't pregnant, just really really fat! :ROFL:

Miracle:









Dawn:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes some very well conditioned does you have there :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You know, you might just be onto something there. :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:GAAH: :help:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Fat? Hmm I would say whale-ish :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah! No joke! Anyone donating a "Wide Load" sign? Oh I need a couple so I can have the other goats be escorts for them. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what are the due dates you have on them?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't really have one on Miracle. Her owner paddock bred so she gave me the following dates: 6/25-7/5 Those are all 150 dates. So I wasn't really watching Miracle too closely until I saw her sink right around her tail. It is still really sunken but her ligs are there. 

Dawn: 6/16 and 7/14


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well with Miracle I would go with a Birthday of 7-1 and Dawn I'll throw out 7-9....only because I don't think Dawn will wait til the second 150 date :greengrin: 

Miracle is sure to surprise you with :girl: :girl: :boy: and Dawn :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Now.....let's see how much they can prove me wrong!! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha ha ha nothing! Vet came out to do health certificates on everyone. Took one look at Dawn and her jaw dropped! :shocked: She was like OMG! I have never ever seen a goat that fat in my life. :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats funny! And she is only a mini! Have you humored yourself yet by measuring her belly? I did Bootsie a week before she dropped trips and got a 56 inch measurment! :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

anything yet?, yeah that's probably the biggest nd belly i've ever seen!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here Miracle is today:

















:hair: :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, she is definately showing sign of being closer to her "due date"....udder is getting bigger...7-1 is still my guess for a Birthday. Maybe you need something more than just :coffee2: for the next 2 weeks.. :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ligs are going on Miracle! I can almost touch my fingers together over her ligs! :clap: I hope they stay going/gone this time! 

The f1st is not a good time for me! lol I have my EMT State Exam and I can't miss it!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow and I thought I missed the babies. :angry: I was so mad that i could not find them anywhere. 

Well I have to say the Miracle is looking really good, her bag has really filled out nice and it shouldn't be long now, oh wait we have been saying for a LONG time now :ROFL: 

I tell you I am starting to think that they have eaten some pumpkin seeds and they are just growing very big in there. Maybe even win the largest pumpkin grown for the year.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's looking good! Udder's filling nicely! Good luck, thinking PINK!


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

shes still looks like she has a few weeks left. i really dont want too see her kids... so she better not kid soon. :roll: :wink: 



goodluck.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He he he. I was looking at old posts since we can't post new ones. This brought up a lot of memories from last kidding season. Poor Dawn. She was such an awesome goat. She taught me more than any goat I've owned so far.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know you miss her Ashley :hug: She was an awesome gal! Had to be to tolerate that many babies in there.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, just got to feeling a bit nostalgic after going through some of my old posts. Just being silly.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as kidding season progresses I am thinking more and more about last year. Its quite normal I do think


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

how many did she have last year?
LW


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

She had 5 :shocked: She really loved her babies, really anyones babies, and of course she really really loved food :wink:


----------

